# ISO 30 tool carousel for Multicam MG router



## forhire (Jan 31, 2019)

The tool carousel needed attention on the Multicam MG router. I ordered one but the replacement was for a later model machine. My local rep sent me a DXF to cut my own from 1/2" HPDE but truth be told I've never liked the plastic carousel. It tends to droop over time when fully loaded. Additionally, the shape of the fingers are flat rather than the trapezoidal shape which allows tools to flop in the holder. So a designed a new one that uses standard ISO 30 grips. Much more rigid and replaceable when one gets worn out. My tests prior to anodizing showed it working perfectly. 

Figured I'd post a few build photos and a few of the anodizing process. This was the largest part I've anodized. I had to get creative to dye the part. I ended up using a plastic bag in a box. I struggled to get even color but it looks ok. After the anodizing I engraved the pocket numbers.


----------



## macardoso (Jan 31, 2019)

That's awesome!  Could you give a 1 paragraph description of your home anodizing setup?


----------



## forhire (Jan 31, 2019)

macardoso said:


> That's awesome!  Could you give a 1 paragraph description of your home anodizing setup?



The setup is pretty basic. I use four 5 gallon buckets with re-sealable lids. The buckets are installed in holes cut in the table top, which makes for a comfortable work height. The first bucket is a sodium hydroxide desmut, second is a distilled water rinse, third is the acid tank, last bucket is a distilled water rinse with a little baking soda. I use a constant current power supply. I use a crock pot to warm the dye, which is perfect when doing small parts, and an electric skillet is for the distilled water fix. My first anodizing setup was nothing more than a small CC power supply and some quart paint mixing cups. The fume suppressant I bought from Caswell has been really good at keeping the fumes down. I normally spread the power supply, crockpot, and such out on another table.

Now for the bad news... I engraved my pocket numbering backwards. The only pockets that are correct are 1 & 5.


----------



## macardoso (Jan 31, 2019)

Sweet setup! Never looked into doing it, but I have been interested in what goes into it! You could mill out little pockets where the numbers go and glue in nicely engraved tags. It would look 100% intentional.


----------



## forhire (Feb 2, 2019)

macardoso said:


> You could mill out little pockets where the numbers go and glue in nicely engraved tags. It would look 100% intentional.



I kicked around a bunch of ideas, including tags. I had originally hoped to face it but after measuring it I feared I'd break though, so I just made another one. Didn't take long as I was still setup.

I also uploaded the photos of the original HDPE version for comparison. This one is working sweet. No more dropped tools... so far.


----------

